# Extend my time of stay



## mpakzadeh (Nov 10, 2015)

I will send my EOI this month and my visa will expire on 18th of May this year. I want to get another visa to stay more in Australia before receiving my invitation letter. Does anyone know what is the best way of doing that? Some of my friends suggested me to take course but most of them are so expensive. Do you know any course that is valid for getting any other visa to stay more and also at reasonable cost? I've studied Chemical engineering.


----------

